# Can I opt out of shared rides?



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Can I set it up that Lyft does not send me those requests at all?

A long time ago, I emailed Uber and told them not to give me pool rides. They allowed me to opt out of those. Now, they even have it in the app for you to pick.

Does Lyft allow one to opt out of receiving those requests?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Uberdude1267 said:


> Can I set it up that Lyft does not send me those requests at all?
> 
> A long time ago, I emailed Uber and told them not to give me pool rides. They allowed me to opt out of those. Now, they even have it in the app for you to pick.
> 
> Does Lyft allow one to opt out of receiving those requests?


No. Lyft puts you in the position of having to cxl rides you don't want so they can send you a nastygram.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Uberdude1267 said:


> Can I set it up that Lyft does not send me those requests at all?
> 
> A long time ago, I emailed Uber and told them not to give me pool rides. They allowed me to opt out of those. Now, they even have it in the app for you to pick.
> 
> Does Lyft allow one to opt out of receiving those requests?


----------------------

No and Hell no !!!!!


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

No way. So Uber actually does something better than someone else?

On another note, I've been signed up for Lyft for about 6 months and never bothered to do anything with it. Stuck to UE and PM. Figured I'd give it a go yesterday, downloaded the app, turned it on, and BAM..within seconds, I get my first ping. Made me wonder if these people are watching trying to get one to think it's going to be pings all day long. And then hours later comes the shared ride request which was promptly declined.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberdude1267 said:


> No way. So Uber actually does something better than someone else?


Uber did it better? Really? LOL

Uber is a major pain in the ass too, and once you're "signed up" for anything, there is no turning it off. Look at UberEats. Once Eats is activated on your account, they will not remove it under any circumstances. (All you can do is disable it in the app) They keep telling me that "who knows, one day you may change your mind and try delivering Eats!" (That I walked into their office with my cane was irrelevant. Why wouldn't I want to hobble around town, struggle getting in/out of my car with food and drinks, or run up/down stairs, just to deliver some assholes Starbucks coffee for 2 dollars?)


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Uberdude1267 said:


> Can I set it up that Lyft does not send me those requests at all?
> 
> A long time ago, I emailed Uber and told them not to give me pool rides. They allowed me to opt out of those. Now, they even have it in the app for you to pick.
> 
> Does Lyft allow one to opt out of receiving those requests?


Uber allowed you opt out of pool? How did you do that? Is that market specific? I wan't this option.


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Uber allowed you opt out of pool? How did you do that? Is that market specific? I wan't this option.


I have no idea if it's market specific. A long time ago when they introduced Pool or at least when I joined after they started with Pool (don't remember), I emailed them asking to opt out of it. They said ok and never sent me a Pool request. They actually stated that they would make a note in my account so they wouldn't send the request.

But, now, right on the app, you can select what you want to receive. Wish I could do snapshots or screenshots or whatever. Anyway:

1) turn on the app
2) click the 3 bars next to "You're online"
3) click 2 bars to the right that are lines with a small circle almost at the end of them
4) It says "open to some trips" and the options are
Deliveries, UberXL (in my case), and UberX/Pool.

For each one of those, you click to toggle on or off if you are open to those types of requests. I have Deliveries and UberXL on but have the 3rd option off.

Good luck.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ahh, you are not receiving UberX either. I thought you stripped out pool only.


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Ahh, you are not receiving UberX either. I thought you stripped out pool only.


I get it. You're X so you don't get that option? That's actually what Lyft told me today. That I can't opt out of Shared because of the level I'm at (don't know what they call it on Lyft). I just don't accept the rides they offer as Shared. My cancellation rate is at 50% because of that. Oh, well. Don't want to be dropped and I'm not sure if they do but so be it.



Fozzie said:


> Uber did it better? Really? LOL
> 
> Uber is a major pain in the ass too, and once you're "signed up" for anything, there is no turning it off. Look at UberEats. Once Eats is activated on your account, they will not remove it under any circumstances. (All you can do is disable it in the app) They keep telling me that "who knows, one day you may change your mind and try delivering Eats!" (That I walked into their office with my cane was irrelevant. Why wouldn't I want to hobble around town, struggle getting in/out of my car with food and drinks, or run up/down stairs, just to deliver some assholes Starbucks coffee for 2 dollars?)


Disabling it in the app is all anyone needs to do if they don't want to do deliveries. I honestly don't see how that can be a pain in the ass. Getting the requests you don't want is a pain in the ass but Uber gives you a way out (as I just found, at least at XL and above). And UE has its pros and cons. I've earned enough there in one month to cover the cost of food and incidentals for a trip my son and I just took to Orlando for the monster truck show. Plan to do the same between now and June when the whole family goes to Disney (just want to cover the cost of the tickets for the park and food). I think everyone really understands that Uber/Lyft was never meant to make drivers able to support a family off of it. Some of those deliveries to apartments are a pain in the ass but most are to a residence or the front desk at a business. It's really kind of easy money.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Uberdude1267 said:


> I get it. You're X so you don't get that option? That's actually what Lyft told me today. That I can't opt out of Shared because of the level I'm at (don't know what they call it on Lyft). I just don't accept the rides they offer as Shared. My cancellation rate is at 50% because of that. Oh, well. Don't want to be dropped and I'm not sure if they do but so be it.
> 
> 
> Disabling it in the app is all anyone needs to do if they don't want to do deliveries. I honestly don't see how that can be a pain in the ass. Getting the requests you don't want is a pain in the ass but Uber gives you a way out (as I just found, at least at XL and above). And UE has its pros and cons. I've earned enough there in one month to cover the cost of food and incidentals for a trip my son and I just took to Orlando for the monster truck show. Plan to do the same between now and June when the whole family goes to Disney (just want to cover the cost of the tickets for the park and food). I think everyone really understands that Uber/Lyft was never meant to make drivers able to support a family off of it. Some of those deliveries to apartments are a pain in the ass but most are to a residence or the front desk at a business. It's really kind of easy money.


I wish there were enough XL requests to keep me busy on Uber. Lyft I only have XL/LUX turned on, I keep it on and maybe get 1-2 on a Friday night while I am Ubering. Sometimes I get a long trip 45+ on XL, those are fantastic. Usually over 100 bucks.


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> I wish there were enough XL requests to keep me busy on Uber. Lyft I only have XL/LUX turned on, I keep it on and maybe get 1-2 on a Friday night while I am Ubering. Sometimes I get a long trip 45+ on XL, those are fantastic. Usually over 100 bucks.


I've only done 2 Lyft rides and haven't done Uber pax in over a year though I now have both on again for pax. But it seems that Lyft pays ok for the rides I've done.

Where do they have the options on the app for XL/Lux, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Uberdude1267 said:


> I've only done 2 Lyft rides and haven't done Uber pax in over a year though I now have both on again for pax. But it seems that Lyft pays ok for the rides I've done.
> 
> Where do they have the options on the app for XL/Lux, etc.? Thanks.


In Lyft you go to the vehicle and select them from there, Uber I forget off the top of my head.


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> In Lyft you go to the vehicle and select them from there, Uber I forget off the top of my head.


I don't see it under Vehicles. Uber, I'm familiar with. Thanks.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberdude1267 said:


> I think everyone really understands that Uber/Lyft was never meant to make drivers able to support a family off of it.


Sorry but not true. At one point Uber/Lyft advertising was at full-time drivers.

I believe they started the side hustle bullshit to avoid drivers being classified as employees not ICs.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Uberdude1267 said:


> I don't see it under Vehicles. Uber, I'm familiar with. Thanks.


Click your face top left, 4 th down is vehicle, click that, then click see details for the vehicle, that is where the available ride types are.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

A long time ago Uber used to let drivers opt out of taking Pool rides, it was a phone call you had to make. At some point they stopped letting people Opt out. If someone was opted out I don't know if it was reactivated on them or not after they stopped letting people Opt out.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> A long time ago Uber used to let drivers opt out of taking Pool rides, it was a phone call you had to make. At some point they stopped letting people Opt out. If someone was opted out I don't know if it was reactivated on them or not after they stopped letting people Opt out.


When I went XL, UE is not available to me. Pool should have went away too if you are XL/LUX/Black availalbe.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> When I went XL, UE is not available to me. Pool should have went away too if you are XL/LUX/Black availalbe.


I think it is different in different markets. Around here drivers can do both XL and X on and will get pings from both. I have seen posts where other drivers not in my market say they can pick XL or X but not both.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> I think it is different in different markets. Around here drivers can do both XL and X on and will get pings from both. I have seen posts where other drivers not in my market say they can pick XL or X but not both.


I can turn off/on XL and also I can turn on/off X/Pool. I can have XL and X/pool on at the same time. When I had a third category, UE, I could turn that off and on. I don't think a pool pax should be graced with an XL/LUX/Black vehicle if that driver has X/pool turned on. If you have XL, they should separate X and pool into separate categories so we can turn them on or off separately. I can't do black so I don't know if they have the option for X/pool. Different markets have different options.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

I complained one day to Lyft about how little they were paying us to take these shared rides where people are finessing the system and we are left with crumbs in compensation.

They guy w customer service got a little tired of me and offered to remove shared from my profile.

I didn’t ask for the removal of shared because I still liked shared w primetime when they had it and for filler rides for weekly bonus.

So..... ask.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

BeansnRice said:


> I complained one day to Lyft about how little they were paying us to take these shared rides where people are finessing the system and we are left with crumbs in compensation.
> 
> They guy w customer service got a little tired of me and offered to remove shared from my profile.
> 
> ...


Calling Uber support is painful, I'd rather just decline the ping versus calling them.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Uberdude1267 said:


> No way. So Uber actually does something better than someone else?
> 
> On another note, I've been signed up for Lyft for about 6 months and never bothered to do anything with it. Stuck to UE and PM. Figured I'd give it a go yesterday, downloaded the app, turned it on, and BAM..within seconds, I get my first ping. Made me wonder if these people are watching trying to get one to think it's going to be pings all day long. And then hours later comes the shared ride request which was promptly declined.


------------------------
Nope - just coincidence.


BeansnRice said:


> I complained one day to Lyft about how little they were paying us to take these shared rides where people are finessing the system and we are left with crumbs in compensation.
> 
> They guy w customer service got a little tired of me and offered to remove shared from my profile.
> 
> ...


--------------------------
There is no such feature. The support rep was making a joke at your expense.
Those people are told what to say to every question. They, also, make up answers. One rep told me that Lyfts high commission is to pay all the fees and tolls and make improvements to the App. I told her that is NOT correct. The fees and tolls are added to the pax's fare and paid for by me. L/U hold the money and pays that fee to the appropriate department. Why else would they be deductible on the drivers taxes ?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> Nope - just coincidence.
> 
> --------------------------
> ...


I remember seeing a screen shot a while back from a Lyft driver who had the option on his/her dashboard to opt out of line rides (shared) I think it was available to drivers who qualified for lux rides because I didn't have that option on my app and still don't.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

All you have to do is NOT accept those rides. That's it! Just turn them down. All this extra stuff you're doing? Emailing them. Begging them not to send you shared rides? Completely unnecessary


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> I remember seeing a screen shot a while back from a Lyft driver who had the option on his/her dashboard to opt out of line rides (shared) I think it was available to drivers who qualified for lux rides because I didn't have that option on my app and still don't.


That's what it was because when they replied to my email request to not give me shared rides, they said I had to be lux to be eligible for that.



Woohaa said:


> All you have to do is NOT accept those rides. That's it! Just turn them down. All this extra stuff you're doing? Emailing them. Begging them not to send you shared rides? Completely unnecessary


I don't accept them. But because I've turned them down, my acceptance rate is at 50% when it could be at 100% if they wouldn't offer me those rides. And acceptance rates supposedly affects how many requests we receive, doesn't it?


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Uberdude1267 said:


> Can I set it up that Lyft does not send me those requests at all?
> 
> A long time ago, I emailed Uber and told them not to give me pool rides. They allowed me to opt out of those. Now, they even have it in the app for you to pick.
> 
> Does Lyft allow one to opt out of receiving those requests?


Uber let you opt out? I was told I couldn't opt out but that I don't have to accept pools. Lyft is worse, you literally have to stop new requests each time you accept a ride so they don't automatically add another ride on which could be shared


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Yes you can opt out by declining them. 
Also, always (unless you are in DF) log off after accepting each ride because Lyft will auto assign a pax with unknown pickup time and pax rating.


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Westerner said:


> Uber let you opt out? I was told I couldn't opt out but that I don't have to accept pools. Lyft is worse, you literally have to stop new requests each time you accept a ride so they don't automatically add another ride on which could be shared


A long time ago, before it was available through the app, when I signed up and learned they were offering pool, I opted out via email. They replied right away basically with a no problem and I never got any requests. One time I even called 800-UberNonSupport and the rep actually confirmed that the note was in my file as such.

But now, it's actually in the app. See the screenshot. I have pool deselected. It looks like if you are UberX you cannot opt out. But XL and above, you can. Lyft told me something similar that the lower categories cannot but the higher ones can. Their version of the caste system.

Please tell me how to stop further requests after I accept a ride? I don't know how to do it and it's a good idea.



Uberdude1267 said:


> They replied right away basically with a no problem and I never got any requests.


I meant to say I never got any pool requests. Just kept getting regular requests only.



Alexxx_Uber said:


> Yes you can opt out by declining them.
> Also, always (unless you are in DF) log off after accepting each ride because Lyft will auto assign a pax with unknown pickup time and pax rating.


What is DF?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Uberdude1267 said:


> A long time ago, before it was available through the app, when I signed up and learned they were offering pool, I opted out via email. They replied right away basically with a no problem and I never got any requests. One time I even called 800-UberNonSupport and the rep actually confirmed that the note was in my file as such.
> 
> But now, it's actually in the app. See the screenshot. I have pool deselected. It looks like if you are UberX you cannot opt out. But XL and above, you can. Lyft told me something similar that the lower categories cannot but the higher ones can. Their version of the caste system.
> 
> ...


"Destination Filter"


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> "Destination Filter"


I guess you can see it only when online? I don't see it right now while offline.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Uberdude1267 said:


> I guess you can see it only when online? I don't see it right now while offline.


You can set it up and app will go online automatically


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Uberdude1267 said:


> Please tell me how to stop further requests after I accept a ride? I don't know how to do it and it's a good idea.


Just go offline, it will complete the ride you're on and you won't get any new requests until you go back online again. Only way to stop shared rides.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Westerner said:


> Just go offline, it will complete the ride you're on and you won't get any new requests until you go back online again. Only way to stop shared rides.


From what I understand on Uber Pool that works, however on Lyft shared they will keep adding riders until you drop the last one off before it stops new incoming requests. Maybe it varies by market.


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Westerner said:


> Just go offline, it will complete the ride you're on and you won't get any new requests until you go back online again. Only way to stop shared rides.


 I want to make sure I understand this. Do you mean:
1) pick up passenger
2) Go offline right then before beginning the ride and it will still let you finish that ride
3) you confirm dropoff and then it signs you off automatically

or do you mean that after I drop the pax off, I go offline? Because if you mean this, I thought the app can send you a request while you are still on ride #1.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> All you have to do is NOT accept those rides. That's it! Just turn them down. All this extra stuff you're doing? Emailing them. Begging them not to send you shared rides? Completely unnecessary


Finally, a true answer.



Uberdude1267 said:


> I want to make sure I understand this. Do you mean:
> 1) pick up passenger
> 2) Go offline right then before beginning the ride and it will still let you finish that ride
> 3) you confirm dropoff and then it signs you off automatically
> ...


What he's talking about is after you accept the pool ride, you click stop new requests. This is on Uber only. Lyft doesn't allow it.
You won't get any requests while on this pool ride, and you will be logged off immediately after ending and rating the rider. You can then turn Uber right back on. It's basically upgrading the poo passenger to X.

Again, doesn't apply to Lyft.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberdude1267 said:


> That's what it was because when they replied to my email request to not give me shared rides, they said I had to be lux to be eligible for that.
> 
> 
> I don't accept them. But because I've turned them down, my acceptance rate is at 50% when it could be at 100% if they wouldn't offer me those rides. And acceptance rates supposedly affects how many requests we receive, doesn't it?


Nope. My acceptance rate? Abysmal. Yet those pings just keep on coming.

Now CANCELLATION rate is what matters.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> I remember seeing a screen shot a while back from a Lyft driver who had the option on his/her dashboard to opt out of line rides (shared) I think it was available to drivers who qualified for lux rides because I didn't have that option on my app and still don't.


---------------------
Why would people using Lux Ride even want to use the "shared" ride feature ?


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Uberdude1267 said:


> I want to make sure I understand this. Do you mean:
> 1) pick up passenger
> 2) Go offline right then before beginning the ride and it will still let you finish that ride
> 3) you confirm dropoff and then it signs you off automatically


Yes



FLKeys said:


> From what I understand on Uber Pool that works, however on Lyft shared they will keep adding riders until you drop the last one off before it stops new incoming requests. Maybe it varies by market.


No, I'm referring to a regular Lyft, not shared.Once you accept a shared ride it will always add a second rider no matter what you do


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> Why would people using Lux Ride even want to use the "shared" ride feature ?


Exactly lol


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Uber did it better? Really? LOL
> 
> Uber is a major pain in the ass too, and once you're "signed up" for anything, there is no turning it off. Look at UberEats. Once Eats is activated on your account, they will not remove it under any circumstances. (All you can do is disable it in the app) They keep telling me that "who knows, one day you may change your mind and try delivering Eats!" (That I walked into their office with my cane was irrelevant. Why wouldn't I want to hobble around town, struggle getting in/out of my car with food and drinks, or run up/down stairs, just to deliver some assholes Starbucks coffee for 2 dollars?)


 Who knows one day you may change your mind , If they told me that I would give them the comedian of the year award ?????????


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Nope. My acceptance rate? Abysmal. Yet those pings just keep on coming.
> 
> Now CANCELLATION rate is what matters.


You mean cancelling AFTER having accepted a request, right?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberdude1267 said:


> You mean cancelling AFTER having accepted a request, right?


Affirmative.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Moving_Target said:


> It's basically upgrading the poo passenger to X.


At pool rates.


----------

